# Very happy with my new porch!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I recently converted my porch from being external to internal and removing an internal door, just finished laying the Coir Matt (pic). Has opened up a bit more space and kept some extra heat in too. Last thing to do is slip in a trim between the flooring and the matting and a bit of painting and filling. 
Next door has been round and wants me to do hers now!!! Fat chance it took me about a year to complete, and the front door was stupid money. Anyway well happy with the outcome.



Gonz.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Porch looks great! I was slightly disappointed as I haven't got my glasses on and came to see your new Porsche :lol: :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like an excellent job Gonz. Now get yourself a well earned Rupes lol. 

Cooks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Looks like an excellent job Gonz. Now get yourself a well earned Rupes lol.
> 
> Cooks


I wish the wife was as understanding as you Cook's she has a list of things to do next!!

Gonz.


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks great I say do next doors and charge her decent money to buy more detailing gear


----------

